# [BOOT EXT3 MOUNT ERROR] Error de superbloque (solved)

## sefirotsama

Después de hacer una nueva instalación nueva, instalar todo y compilar el kernel desde un chroot a través de ubuntu me dispongo a arrancar el sistema... reinicio y arranco el grub del ubuntu y tras cargar el kernel empieza udev, me aparece un mensaje de debug donde aparece algo como RIP.

Y a la hora de montar la raiz:

```
e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block mientras se intentaba abrir /dev/sda3

/dev/sda3: 

El súper bloque podría no ser leido o no describe un sistema de ficheros ext2 correcto.

Si el dispositivo es válido y en verdad contiene un sistema de ficheros ext2 (y no uno 

de intercambio, ufs o algo más), entonces el súper bloque está corrompido

y podría intentarse correr el e2fsck con un súper bloque alternativo:

   e2fsck -b 8193 <dispositivo>

```

Despues me ofrece la opción de reiniciar o poner la contraseña de ROOT, si la pongo me monta el root en red only (lo tengo configurado en la fstab así) y puedo leer y acceder al contenido (incluso ejecutar aplicaciones como nano).

No consigo solucionar el problema... el kernel lo tengo compilado correctamente (supongo), con compatibilidad con ext3 ext2, y el controlador correcto del disco duro....

No sé que más hacer... la entrada de grub también es buena... os pongo la fstab a ver si alguien me sabe decir porqué me ocurre esto (estoy a solo un paso de arrancar el sistema y no puedo...  :Sad:  )

fstab:

```
# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/sda2              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime,errors=remount-ro               0 1

/dev/sda4               none            swap            sw              0 0

#/dev/hda               /media/cdrom    iso9660         noexec,noauto,users,ro 0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec    0
```

Alguna idea???

Si ejecuto en el ubuntu el "e2fsck -b 8193 <dispositivo>" me da el mismo error y no puedo cambiar el superbloque...

Si intento arrancar con un kernel viejo me pasa lo mismo (en teoria solo se habria de quejar de faltar los modulos perdidos, pero no es el caso).

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Podés montar en ubuntu la partición /dev/sda3 sin problemas?

Suena a que o el sistema de archivos está roto o el kernel lo desconoce...

Salud!

----------

## sefirotsama

Sí, puede montarlo y acceder a el sin ningún problema a traves del ubuntu (leer, escribir, etc).

El kernel también tiene marcado ext3 (y de hecho puedo acceder en el gentoo pero solo en READ ONLY).

Agradezco, la única respuesta.... alguien sabria que puedo hacer ahora?

fsck no me soluciona nada....

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Y que hace Gentoo cuando le quitas errors=remount-ro al fstab?

Probaste compilar un kernel nuevo haciendo primero make clean && make menuconfig?

Salud!

----------

## sefirotsama

ya lo he probado eso.

Sin el remount ro no puedo acceder a la partición desde gentoo, sencillamente la unica opción es reiniciar el sistema.

Lo del kernel lo probaré, pero diría que el problema no esta ahí...

Sin embargo no descarto nada. Gracias por la respuesta

----------

## jgascon

Puedes averiguar que super bloques hay en el sistema de archivos usando esto en la partición desmontada:

```

mke2fs -n /dev/sda3

```

Y volver a ejecutar e2fsck -b  con algún super bloque que te dé.

Mírate los man de e2fsck y mke2fs para ver si te dan alguna idea.

----------

## gringo

el ubuntu lo monta como ext3 o como ext2 ? con que flags lo monta ubuntu ?

saluetes

----------

## sefirotsama

en ubuntu nunca se me ha quejado:

 *mount wrote:*   

> /dev/sda3 on /mnt/gentoo type ext3 (rw)

 

 *fstab wrote:*   

> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> 
> #
> 
> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
> ...

 

He estado mirando desde google posibles soluciones y todas dicen de cambiar el superbloque... no sé si sabré hacerlo... por ahora no lo haré (no quiero gastar la batería del portátil mientras me quede café por tomar, así que lo probaré en casa).

Es lo que pasa cuando uno no tiene internet... ha de llevarse el portátil a un bar con wifi...

----------

## jgascon

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> 
> 
> He estado mirando desde google posibles soluciones y todas dicen de cambiar el superbloque... no sé si sabré hacerlo...
> 
> 

 

Si miras tres respuestas arriba encontrarás la respuesta  :Wink: 

----------

## sefirotsama

jgacón, desde luego, eres una joia.... se agradece tu respuesta (y me la guardo para cuando esté offline)

----------

## sefirotsama

No he podido resistir a llegar a casa.... a chupar bateria que me he acabado el café:

 *ubuntu shell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sefirot@sama:~$ mke2fs -n /dev/sda3
> 
> mke2fs 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
> ...

 

Ojala no haya perdido nada y pueda arrancar ahora desde gentoo...

si todo va bien en un momentito postearé desde ahí

----------

## sefirotsama

El resultado ha sido el mismo, el error no ha variado a pesar de vambiar el super bloque y corregir las incoherencias del sistema de archivos   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Podre volver alguna vez a mi gentoo querido???   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Si hago un cp -a /mnt/gentoo/* /mnt/newpartitionext3

Podria solucionar el error???

ME seria muy complicado pues tengo muchas cosas que no quiero perder (el ubuntu se podria quemar y no me importaria).

El problema es que no tengo mucho espacio para jugar a migrar mis particiones.... y si he de quemar en DVD todo lo que quiero salvar deberia ir a comprarme una bobina nueva de DVDs de doble capa...

Alguien tiene alguna idea de como solucionar esto???

Si no lo consigo en unas semanas supongo que pedire prestado a un amigo un HD portable y me estare un tiempo para migrar lo que quiero... pero eso representaria arriesgarme totalmente a perderlo todo.

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  mi gentoo....   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## jgascon

Quizás es que tienes que montar la partición especificando el nuevo superbloque. Prueba a cambiar el fstab desde Ubuntu añadiendo la opción de superbloque (sb):

```

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime,errors=remount-ro,sb=32768               0 1

```

Esto lo encontré googleando un poco. Mírate estos dos enlaces:

surviving-a-linux-filesystem-failures #Esto es lo primero que hicimos.

mounting-with-an-alternative-superblock

----------

## sefirotsama

Agradezco las respuestas y el apoyo moral.

Fui corrigiendo el superbloque y el sistema de archivos... por cierto que significa eso de 3,2% non contigus?

He descubierto que con el suspend sources me confundí y al compilar el kernel le dije que la swap esta en sda4 (en realidad es sda2) por lo que al arrancar me dice que error para aquí para alla, pero si apreto "C" o espero 25 segundos arranca sin la funcionalidad de la swap correctamente.

Lo volví a compilar con la opción correcta y me sigue dando el mismo mensaje de error de superbloque.

Adjunto mi grub.conf aunque de momento ya puedo entrar al sistema por lo que no me urge tanto como antes...

 *grub.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> timeout 5
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> por cierto que significa eso de 3,2% non contigus? 

 

la fragmentación del sistema de archivos.

Si con el ubuntu te deja montarlo correctamente ... comprueba que versión de las herramientas usa ubuntu, copia la entrada del grub.conf tal cuál a tu gentoo y carga el sistema. Lo único que se me ocurre es esto o que el ubuntu al usar los uuids haga que el hash del volumen no se corresponda o algo así. Trata de generar en tu gentoo las uuids con blkid y modifica el fstab / grub.conf en consecuencia.

suerte y saluetes

----------

## sefirotsama

Ya lo he solucionado, con el UID sí puedo usar correctamente la partición en cuestión (la swap) y si el error venia de la swap... porqué el debug apuntaba a sda3 que es el root de gentoo en ext3?

EN fin, cuando tenga más tiempo postearé con más detalles.

Gracias por la ayuda!

----------

